# I'm torn ... WLV or BCV



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

Ive booked BCV, but have WLV on hold. We have stayed at WLV and loved it, but wanted to try BCV. BUt im nervous about the quick service siatuation at BCV - are there places to eat bfast and lunch?


----------



## cindi (Aug 4, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## cindi (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, there are.

Now keep BC for your son! He will have a blast in tht pool.   

Beaches and Cream is really good.  Best fries I have had in years.  Plus multiple choices of ice cream desserts.

They also have a counter service place inside the mercantile store.  Not as nice or full service as the one at WL but it is certainly ok.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm a bigger fan of BWV myself, but given the choice of BCV or VWL I'd take BCV.

1-BCV has the better pool
2-Beaches & Cream, according to my guys best burgers at WDW
3-You can walk to Epcot and if you don't mind a longer walk DHS. We actually beat the boat back to BCV from DHS after Fantasmic one night.
4-I like the "lighter" room decor better at BCV over VWL


----------



## 6scoops (Aug 4, 2011)

*keep it, I love this resort!*

Just because you have never stayed at BCV I would keep it!  The pool at VWL does not compare to the pool at BCV.  The food choices for quick service are fine at the BCV plus you have all of the BW and Epcot  at your fingertips!  Here is a list of BCV dining options:

Beaches & Cream Soda Shop
Rock 'n' roll into this grill and soda shop with its signature jukebox. This is the home of the famous "Kitchen Sink Sundae" that includes every flavor of ice cream in the house AND a kitchen sink!

Cape May Café
Go full steam ahead to this clambake for a steamy assortment of fresh shellfish and seaside favorites. You can also start your day here with Goofy and friends at a dog-gone good hearty breakfast buffet.

Martha's Vineyard Lounge
"Coast" into this relaxing lounge for its New England atmosphere and vast selection of wine flights. This is the ideal place to top off your day like a picture-perfect sunset.
Dining at Disney's Yacht Club Resort

Yachtsman Steakhouse
Salute your inner steak lover at this crisp and gleaming restaurant that serves top-notch steaks and seafood.

Captain's Grille
Drop anchor here for breakfast and lunch, and schedule a return voyage for classic and specialty salads, soups and sandwiches.

Ale and Compass Lounge
Nestle into this cozy nook with high back chairs and enjoy appetizers, sandwiches, coffees, specialty drinks, wines and ales.

The Crew's Cup lounge
Row into this cozy, clubby lounge for an amazing array of beers and ales. These cool refreshments are just the thing to celebrate your crew's regatta victory.

Hurricane Hannah's Grill
Plunge into the tasty treats at this relaxed poolside eatery. Favorites include hot dogs, hamburgers, salads, nachos, fries, veggie sandwiches and fresh fruit.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 4, 2011)

> are there places to eat bfast and lunch?


The "counter" options at YC/BC/BCV are pretty much limited to the pool bar (lunch) and the marketplace (either).  However, you are also steps away from Epcot, where the world is (literally) your oyster, counter-service wise.  Also, Captain's Grill is my go-to spot in the Epcot area for "I need a low-key meal, and I don't have a reservation."  Even though it is table service it can work if you are stuck.  WL's CS location is a little bit better, but only a little bit. 

I don't really "get" the pool at BCV.  It's often described as the Second Coming, but I found it to be _anticipointing_.  I mean, it's nice.  And big.  And it has sand.  But it's a nice big pool.  With sand.  The WL feature pool is smaller, but I like the waterfall setting there a little more.

But, ultimately, it would be hard to go wrong with either.  If one of the themes speaks to you more than the other, go with that.  I'm a sucker for VWL/WL's theme; I liked it an awful lot.  Otherwise, I'd pick based on which park(s) I planned to spend more time in.  If you're going to be mostly MK, go with VWL. If you expect to be more in the EP/DS area, go with BCV.

If I'm traveling with kids, I tend to lean to VWL, just because the theme is so cool.  If I'm adults-only, I tend to lean to the EP area.  The resorts there aren't as "interesting" thematically, but the proximity to the more 'adult' parks and the easier access to a broad variety of dining options wins out.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

we dont have park hopper passes ... so we couldnt go to epcot to eat ther eunless we went there taht day, which stinks.

i might keep it just because we havent stayed there yet. 

is the pool at beach club heated? we are going in february


----------



## cory30 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've stayed in both and loved both (you really can't go wrong either way obviously). My kids did enjoy the pool at Beach Club alot (although they are 7 and 3 and to be honest they pretty much enjoy any pool). My wife enjoyed VWL more because she felt it was much more compact (everything from pool to bus stop, etc. was "right there") as opposed to BCV which she felt was extremely convenient but was a bit of a walk to do anything. I personally enjoyed BCV primarily because of the proximity to Epcot (I made a point to walk in there each evening). IF you aren't going to Epcot much and will spend more time at Magic Kingdom that takes away some of the appeal for me.

We were at Beach Club last February and the pools were heated.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks everyone ... 

were the pools swimmable in feb? heated well?


----------



## janej (Aug 4, 2011)

We went at the end of January a few times.  It can be very cold.  Nothing stops my big boys from swim in that pool.  But it was too cold for us.   The pool might be nice and warm, but I can tell they were very cold going to that big slide.  Your little one will enjoy playing on the beach.


----------



## cory30 (Aug 4, 2011)

The pools were heated but they were not "warm" by any stretch. We lucked out this past year and our day time temperatures stayed between 72-82. To us the water was comfortable with these air temperatures. When we were there three years ago at the same time the temperatures stayed in the 50's and 60's with 30's in the evenings. There were still folks swimming at Stormalong Bay but it was much too cold for me.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Ive booked BCV, but have WLV on hold. We have stayed at WLV and loved it, but wanted to try BCV. BUt im nervous about the quick service siatuation at BCV - are there places to eat bfast and lunch?



I have to ask - it seems like every time you get a trade, you agonize over it - why is that?


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

im the most indecisive person ever! haha ... my husband always tells me!

thats the bad part about trading ... too many amazing places/choices/decisions!! well, i guess good and bad!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> im the most indecisive person ever! haha ... my husband always tells me!
> 
> thats the bad part about trading ... too many amazing places/choices/decisions!! well, i guess good and bad!



Do you thoroughly research the resorts in advance, before you put in your request?  Or do you request a lot of good potential trades, and then decide what you want?


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 4, 2011)

research but put in a bunch of choices in one search. then try to pick form what comes up or what i can find online. 

this was an online one. 

we were originally going to go on a cruise, and just stay for a few days pre cruise at wyndham bonnet creek, but decided to skip the cruise and do a week again at disney. hence the back and forth over this trip. 

and if they weather looks awful right before we go, we will probably cancel the condo and go on the cruise if there is still room.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 4, 2011)

We just came back from a week at Beach Club Villas (last week of June) and I totally loved it.  
- Did NOT go in the pools even once (we had waterpark passes)
- Did NOT have the park hopper feature (daughter talked us into adding the waterpark pass instead)

There are so many things to love about Beach Club/Yacht Club:
- The resort is absolutely drop dead gorgeous, 
- It has a very relaxing feel to it, it's not like you're in DisneyWorld, at all
- Refillable mugs are super easy to do
- Easy to buy delicious breakfast pastries & eat at the many tables available in the sunroom, outside the market area, etc.  
- Fun to walk all the way around the lake in the morning when it's quiet
- Easy walk to the Boardwalk for evening meals, snacks, or entertainment
- Along with the easy access to EPCOT, the easy boat access to Hollywood Studios was great for seeing Fantasmic or Illuminations at night.
- With the 7-day pass, we did not always go to Disney parks during the day (the girls had 2-day tickets for Universal/Harry Potter), and were able to take advantage of Disney Extra Magic hours at night.
- I'm an early riser, and I enjoyed being able to easily have plenty of early morning adventures walking around on my own, while the rest of the family slept.

Totally loved Beach Club Villas, and would go back in a heartbeat -- even skipping the theme parks.   To get better airfare, we spent one extra night at Sheraton Vistana Villages in a much larger 2-bedroom.  It was nice, but no "magic" whatsoever.  So glad it was only one night.

Anyways, that's my opinion -- although others may feel differently.

--- Rene


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kyle, aren't you taking a few trips this year to DW?  You need annual passes, it will save you money, and you can get a 3rd trip in before the passes expire.  Those have park-hopping privileges.  Plus free parking, if you are staying off-site.  The 7 day non-expiring passes with park hopping privileges and pluses (water parks and DisneyQuest) are more than the regular annual passes.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 4, 2011)

> If I'm traveling with kids, I tend to lean to VWL, just because the theme is so cool. If I'm adults-only, I tend to lean to the EP area. The resorts there aren't as "interesting" thematically, but the proximity to the more 'adult' parks and the easier access to a broad variety of dining options wins out.


I think I'm going back on this.  I'm choosing between VWL and BWV for a solo trip, and am thinking VWL would be a better choice...I really dig that resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> im the most indecisive person ever! haha ... my husband always tells me!



That must be why Jackson turned out to be a boy, instead of a girl!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> thanks everyone ...
> 
> were the pools swimmable in feb? heated well?



I've been known to get in the pools MLK weekend in January. 

The coldest pool I have been in was the main one at SSR 2 Thanksgivings ago. I think there was something wrong with the system because the quiet pool was fine.


----------



## logan115 (Aug 5, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've been known to get in the pools MLK weekend in January.
> 
> The coldest pool I have been in was the main one at SSR 2 Thanksgivings ago. I think there was something wrong with the system because the quiet pool was fine.



Nothing wrong with the system, just SSR's way of trying to get people to use the quiet pool  

Chris


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 5, 2011)

cindy - yes, oct and feb. we have 10 day non expiring purchased already, but can always use them in the future. maybe we shoud look at annual passes. 

where do you all buy yours?

denise - haha. too funny!!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 5, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Nothing wrong with the system, just SSR's way of trying to get people to use the quiet pool
> 
> Chris



Over 6+yrs of stays at SSR, that was the first time that we ran into that problem.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 5, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Nothing wrong with the system, just SSR's way of trying to get people to use the quiet pool
> 
> Chris



Too Funny!


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 5, 2011)

Considering the time of year, I would pick the resort that works around your schedule of activities. 

The past two February's the air temperature made it way too cold to swim.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 5, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Ive booked BCV, but have WLV on hold. We have stayed at WLV and loved it, but wanted to try BCV. BUt im nervous about the quick service siatuation at BCV - are there places to eat bfast and lunch?




Both have good food options for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 5, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> Ive booked BCV, but have WLV on hold. We have stayed at WLV and loved it, but wanted to try BCV. BUt im nervous about the quick service siatuation at BCV - are there places to eat bfast and lunch?



1 bedroom or 2 bedroom unit?  We stayed at BCV in a 2bed unit and requested a "higher floor" unit.  LOVED the unit we were assigned, as it was one of the bigger units - overlooking the "quiet pool".  This is our favorite resort because of being able to walk to Epcot/the Boardwalk/DHS.

We got restaurant.com certificates for House of Blues in Downtown Disney (do this everytime we go to Disney).

Our grandkids went with us (ages 9 & 11) this past January and they loved BCV's. 

I think I read in another post that you have kids.  Be sure and do the Kim Possible Missions at Epcot - we did this a number of times (various "missions") and you can ask for a different mission each time you sign up.  All of us had a ball doing this.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 7, 2011)

So, what did you decide on?  BTW, I love both resorts....  So, far there isn't a resort at WDW that I don't love.  How could you not everything is great there.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 7, 2011)

I love trying new things.  I would pick Beach Club villas just because you haven't been there before.  

We loved the location, have older kids, and they loved the fact there was lots nearby that they could do on their own, from watching the jugglers on the Boardwalk, to beachfront movies on the blow up screens.  Plus, we were able to walk to two parks.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 8, 2011)

Beach club ... we have never been there so that was the deciding factor!


----------

